# Ventilateur à fond pour rien.



## Heck (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai mon mac mini qui est froid, rien ne tourne dessus, pourtant mon ventilateur démarre à fond, et reste à fond tout le temps ... Pour comparer, ma tour antec avec plein de ventilo fais moins de bruit !!!

Plus tôt dans la journée j'ai le bluetooth qui est passé indisponible (ce que j'ai fixé avec un reset pram et puis une clean install de mountain lion au passage).

Comment faire pour que le ventilo arrête d'être à fond sans raison et repasse en auto comme avant ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2012)

il te faudrait ré-initialiser le smc  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Heck (2 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup !! le problème a disparu lors d'un énième redémarrage mais si ça revient je saurai quoi faire.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2012)

De rien


----------

